
Xinhua op-ed:  Why doom predictors always get it wrong when it comes to China - randomname2
http://news.xinhuanet.com/english/indepth/2016-02/01/c_135064983.htm
======
cfcef
Exercise: imagine this was written in 1989; how many edits would you need to
turn this into an optimistic defense of the long-term prospects of the
Japanese economy?

